# 7'11" Sultan Kosen



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

*Has anyone heard about the 7'11 guy from Turkey who might declare in '04??*

I read a small blurb about him a few months ago. It said that he jus started okayin ball and hes 17 or 18 years old. And he may grow to be over 8ft. 

Anyone else have some info on him??


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Wellt here really isnt anything to say hes never palyed basketball before Hes having surgery 2 let him move better i guess he coudl barely walk b4 I dotn even knwo if hell make the league seems like hell barley be able to even run down the floor theyre just trying top show him off like its a freak showtranslated 2 english doesnt make much sense but theres pretty much nothing in english


----------



## mactowndon (May 8, 2003)

what is his name?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mactowndon</b>!
> what is his name? [/QUOTES
> Sultan Kosen


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

I can tell you straight up he's not 7'11. The tallest man in the world is 7'9 and it's not him. There's no way he'd be any good at that size. Don't get excited.


----------



## GerBullsFan9 (Apr 12, 2003)

he might be 7'11 or not,but ltrain's right about kosen,i doubt he'll play a single game.

in austria they got a very young 7'7 center from senegal and i heard his ruhepuls (don't know the english word,sorry  ) is like 150.all he does in practice is walk,since he's 17 or 18 he might play professional basketball in a few years...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

it's going to be hard for someone that big to play because their knees will go out


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GerBullsFan9</b>!
> he might be 7'11 or not,but ltrain's right about kosen,i doubt he'll play a single game.
> 
> in austria they got a very young 7'7 center from senegal and i heard his ruhepuls (don't know the english word,sorry  ) is like 150.all he does in practice is walk,since he's 17 or 18 he might play professional basketball in a few years...


ruhepuls: resting pulse maybe? as in, his heart beats 150 times a minute when he's doing absolutely nothing. That can't be good.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I found some German bodybuilding site through Google and translated the page. Ruhepuls is indeed a resting pulse, and no, if its 150, that's not so good.

(Unless, you know...those are _metric_ seconds...:uhoh: )


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The guy's never played before in his life, there's no way he will come into the 2004 draft. He'll never make the league.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

A friend of mine who knows a friend blah blah...


Said he has Acromegalia ( spelling?) same as Andre the Giant and that guy from green card. I don't think people will waste a draft pick on him unless its second round.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Come on guys the kid isn't even a basketball player. He probably doesn't even know the rules.
He lived in a remote area in Turkey and he went to a basketball club to find an interest in his life, because he's a freak and he can't do anything.
And he also has a lot of problems with his legs, so he'll probably have access to better doctors now that he plays for a basketball club.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

*7'11" Sultan Kosen ARE YOU kidding ME?*










This kid is a freak - can you imaging one of these 7 and 1/2 + guys could play like SHAQ or Duncam? Automatic Championship.

Too bad he can barely run.




> The Turkish Galatasaray has made a draftee of height: Sultan Kosen , a young person of 20 years and 2.42 meters that have found in a small town and that presumably will reach the 2,47. It has never played the basketball and very it is not coordinated nor it can as soon as to run, but the Ottoman club years trust turning to him a usable player in 2-3. Of being thus, one would become the player of greater height known in the history of the basketball


full story here,..


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Knock-kneed


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 7'11" Sultan Kosen ARE YOU kidding ME?*



> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they said the same thing about george murasan


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22230&highlight=Sultan

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29773&highlight=Sultan

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22368&highlight=Sultan

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20616&highlight=Sultan


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeahh!! He's Turkish!! The second I read his name I knew it! Go Galatasaray!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

He's 242 cm.. Which is just over 7`9.. They expect him to grow to about 249 cm...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> it's going to be hard for someone that big to play because their knees will go out


exactly and this kind of person have healthy problems. and almost all die before 40


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> exactly and this kind of person have healthy problems. and almost all die before 40


Your translation was a bit off. It's health problems, not healthy problems. The equivalent in spanish of what you said is problemas sanas.


----------

